# Xbox Live problems. NAT is open, ports fowarded, yet I lag? HELP.



## | CROWLEY | (Mar 13, 2008)

So, I'm not a huge internet person. I until today, was unaware of *** all this IP, NAT, MTU mumbo jumbo meant.

I have been playing COD4 for a while and have had no problems, hell, before that I played Gears for about a year and a half. Sniper king =D. Anyways, I had minor lag issues with my wireless here and there, I'd reset the router and it was fine.

Now all of a sudden, out of ******* no where's. I'm lagging balls all over the place, constantly. I called xbox live and they told me I need to foward my UDP88, UDP3074, TCP3074 ports in order to get an open NAT setting. I had already had to get an open NAT when I first got me xbox, along with a new Linksys WRT54G router. So now I have to open them again? ***. So, I fowarded those ports, assinged a static IP address to my xbox and BAM. They were open. I fist pumped in triumph. Until I got on COD4. Yellow, Green, Yellow, Green. LAGGGGGGG.

I called xbox back, they had me do some system maintenance with a mortal combat button combo in the hardrive settings. Of course, the guy was from India and I understood nothing he said. Overall, he just apologized that microsoft sucks on nads and offered no real help.

Could anyone give me suggestions on what this lag could be?

I have a Linksys WRT54G router, wireless network adapter.
My signal strength is full bars all the time, yet I still lag.
My ports are forwarded.
I want to shoot Bill Gates.
Help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried plugging in directly? Wireless connections are a bit laggy in general.


----------



## | CROWLEY | (Mar 13, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Have you tried plugging in directly? Wireless connections are a bit laggy in general.


I can't do that, I am taking internet from my Sister's router upstairs. I've been doing this for two years. It's always been fine. Doesn't make sense I lag now.


----------

